# Eclipse - Änderung am Code ohne Applikation Neustart



## Fohnbit (9. Dez 2022)

Hallo!

Ich  habe Eclipse neu installiert .. seither werden Änderungen, die ich mache während ich die Applikation als debug gestartet habe, nicht live übernommen.

Erst wenn ich die Applikation beende und neu starte.
Früher hat das geklappt. Muss ich das aktivieren?


----------



## Oneixee5 (9. Dez 2022)

Menü: Window - Preferences - Suche: "hot code" - Haken bei: Java - Debug - Hot Code Replace: "Enable hot code replace" 
Evtl. auch noch die anderen Haken in der Gruppe setzen, je nach Vorlieben. Die Einstellung ist eigentlich Standard. Man könnte also auch "Restore Defaults" in Betracht ziehen.


----------



## Fohnbit (10. Dez 2022)

Alles so eingestellt gewesen .. hab auf der Einstellungsseite einmal "Restore defaults" .. aber bringt  nichts.

Alle Updates gemacht, Eclipse neu gestartet. Dennoch immer noch das Problem


----------



## Oneixee5 (10. Dez 2022)

Welches Java verwendest du?


----------



## Fohnbit (10. Dez 2022)

Edit: Klappt nun ... was ich gemacht habe:
a) Build automatically eingeschaltet
b) Preferences => Java => Compiler => Abort build when build path errors occurs deaktiviert


----------



## Oneixee5 (10. Dez 2022)

👍
a) ist bei mir auch so
b) ist bei mir aktiviert


----------

